# Gérer les plug-ins sur Safari 2.0



## CBi (24 Juin 2005)

A chaque fois que j'essaie d'écouter France Info avec Safari 2.0, j'obtiens un message d'erreur =
The page ?France Info Live? has content of MIME type ?application/x-oleobject?. Because you don?t have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content can?t be displayed.
Puis la diffusion finit par démarrer.


Peut-on comme sur Explorer attribuer "manuellement" un plug-in au type MIME application/x-oleobject et ainsi faire disparaître ce message d'erreur ?


----------



## JediMac (25 Juin 2005)

Ben pour écouter les stations Radio France, il faut que Real et WMP soient installés et c'est bon. Si tu vas dans le menu "Aide" de Safari et que tu demandes les modules installés, tu n'y vois pas ces 2 players ?


----------



## CBi (27 Juin 2005)

Si, je les vois et je peux écouter France-Info, mais par contre le type MIME application/x-oleobject n'apparaît pas dans la liste, ce qui provoque le message d'erreur.

Autrefois sur IE, il était possible de rajouter manuellement un type MIME et l'application à utiliser. Quid avec Safari ?


----------



## JediMac (27 Juin 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Autrefois sur IE, il était possible de rajouter manuellement un type MIME et l'application à utiliser. Quid avec Safari ?


Ben pas avec Safari.
Pourrais-tu donner le lien qui te renvoie ce message ?


----------



## CBi (23 Août 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas avec Safari.
> Pourrais-tu donner le lien qui te renvoie ce message ?



Le lien est le suivant http://cache.yacast.fr/V4/franceinfo/microplayer/finfo_micro_main_V2.html?id=finfo 

Le message d'erreur est exactement le suivant =
Safari ne trouve pas le module externet Internet.
La page "France Info Live" contient des donnés de type MIME ?application/x-oleobject?. Comme vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME, ce contenu ne peut être affiché.


----------



## pack34 (8 Septembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai le même probleme que toi sur un site de musique en streaming, j'ai aussi real player et la dernière version de windows media player mais rien ni fait !
j'ai vu que le message d'erreur MIME ?application/x-oleobject correspondait au plug-in Active-X mais le problème c'est que c'est un plug Windows !!
la seule solution que j'ai trouver c'est de repiquer l'adresse URL du flux audio et d'ouvrir Windows media player et faire "ouvrir une URL" et copier le fameuse adresse !
Mais si quelq'un avait une solution pour pouvoir lire le flux directement sur le site ça serais sympa   

lien pour le site 

ps: il faut aller sur archives !


----------



## Balguerie (3 Février 2008)

le mieux est de télécharger Windows Mediaplayer et d'aller chercher les pages des différentes stations du groupe. Certaines ne peuvent pourtant pas être ouvertes, comme le Mouv' ou Fip qui nécessitent des plugins, incompatibles avec Safari, Je ne l'ai pas fait mais ça marche peut-être avec Firefox... .le plugin "x-oleobject" nemarche que sur windows et pas sur OsX ent out cas.


----------

